# about time to charge per head!



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have considered making a house sign now treating this like a zoo hahaha. Need to come up with price for children and adults to our "zoo"! I thinks it's a wee bit crazy but I'm sure fun for the kids to talk about.I wish my parents had allowed this many pets. My zoo now consists of 2 human children, a bearded dragon, a blue pitbull, 5 bettas, 3 corydoras, Two crazy african cichlids, 3 bala sharks some angel fish and one blue silver guy who hangs out with the angels, Danios, guppes, ADFs. mystery snails and an insane jungle of both indoor and outdaoor exotic plants. Lets not forget the insane amount of live foods for the dragon( that when small enough some bigger bettas are allowed as well!) crickets, dubia', silkworms, hornworms, phoenix worms, superworms, well I'll just stop here because I don't want to do mental inventory haha. mg: I can't even believe my own list! Of course yes the aquatic ones are separated according to what does well size, PH and temperament wise.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That used to be my house before I had my son, now he's enough zoo for a menagerie of critters! LOL


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> That used to be my house before I had my son, now he's enough zoo for a menagerie of critters! LOL


I know.. I have an 8yr od son and a 4yr old daughter. They are crazy. Funny enough though I only had the dog before them. I was busy globe trotting so I coudn't slow down and aquaire to many pets till the children were born. Still travel but with more notice then I used to. How backwards am I :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol cute, I had thought about charging "admission" for people to enter into my room that holes 5 Planted tanks (33 gallon, 10 gallon, 5.5, and two 3 gallons) And holds 16 Betta's, 6 Dwarf Cory's, and 1 BN Pleco! I'll soon be getting two more girls for the sorority as well lol Yeah, threatened my friends with admission, family would get a discount though haha

Luckily I don't have kids yet so I get to enjoy my Aquarium for the time being


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Ohh, I don't have enough fish to charge admission, but I'm sure people would love seeing the 6 dogs! Do you have any pictures of your pitbull? I *love* pitbulls!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

JellOh said:


> Ohh, I don't have enough fish to charge admission, but I'm sure people would love seeing the 6 dogs! Do you have any pictures of your pitbull? I *love* pitbulls!


Yes! I'll dig one out. She is my daughters best friend! They are always side by side since my daughter came home. Too much cute bettween those two for sure!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Here she is! 

I found this one after my daughter was about 1 1/2. They were using photobooth( my dog and daughter) and I had no clue till I went through the Pictures hahaahha


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

awwwww sooo cute!! I wish I could have a dog, but I'm too allergic! I've got cats instead lol (between both houses I have 8 >< Only 3 are actually ours though and then the feral cat at my moms who decided to have kittens in our shed makes 5 more)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw how cute! That dog and your girl are best friends!! 

I used to keep a noah's ark of sorts at one time we had 2 cats, 2 turtles, 2 rabbits and a dog. Now it's all changed.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I know that feeling, but having your own "zoo" is so worth it. When my cousins kids come to my house they get so excited to see the horses, guinea pigs and fish. And, on a hard day nothing really is more relaxing (in my opinion) than caring for my animals.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait.. How do you keep 40 horses! o-O


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Laki said:


> Wait.. How do you keep 40 horses! o-O


We have almost 40 acres of pasture that most everyone is on. I have 5 in the barn and 7 on dry lots. Then there are 3 at a trainers and 5 oldies boarded with a friend because they need special care. Hmm... come to think of it, there might be more than 40.

ETA: Nope did the math. There should be 40, unless I'm forgetting someone.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> We have almost 40 acres of pasture that most everyone is on. I have 5 in the barn and 7 on dry lots. Then there are 3 at a trainers and 5 oldies boarded with a friend because they need special care. Hmm... come to think of it, there might be more than 40.
> 
> ETA: Nope did the math. There should be 40, unless I'm forgetting someone.


My daughter is already trying to figure out where we should build a barn. She wants her own horses sooooo bad. She also wants really badly to be able to ride one of the horses to school when she is old enough. Poor child doesn't realize we live in the city. lol

(not to meantion that leaves me with a sh!t ton of responsibility when the kids go to college!)


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

She's stunning! I've never seen facial markings like hers on a pit bull before. I love seeing pictures of "big, mean, monsters" with little kids, just to disprove all the people who call them "killing machines".


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Agent13 said:


> My daughter is already trying to figure out where we should build a barn. She wants her own horses sooooo bad. She also wants really badly to be able to ride one of the horses to school when she is old enough. Poor child doesn't realize we live in the city. lol
> 
> (not to meantion that leaves me with a sh!t ton of responsibility when the kids go to college!)


I grew up on a horse farm, so I don't really know life without horses. One of the girls at the barn I used to board the horse in my avatar at (we don't have an indoor arena) traded off chores at the farm for board and a lease on a horse. You could always consider something like that if you could find a farm willing to do that for you. That way, the lease would only apply for as long as your daughter was interested in the horses. So, once she went to college or became interested in something else you don't get stuck with the horse.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> I grew up on a horse farm, so I don't really know life without horses. One of the girls at the barn I used to board the horse in my avatar at (we don't have an indoor arena) traded off chores at the farm for board and a lease on a horse. You could always consider something like that if you could find a farm willing to do that for you. That way, the lease would only apply for as long as your daughter was interested in the horses. So, once she went to college or became interested in something else you don't get stuck with the horse.


Actually thought about that and given her age likely possible (4yrs od). The place we go does offer such things but given our crazy summer schedule this will take till fall to decide 

And thanks JellOh! She's a great dog and certainly defies their name as the scary man eating beast lmao!


----------

